# يــــوم فى حــــياة عضــــــــوة



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ازيكم يا بنانيت 
وانا قاعدة فاضية بالليل كالعادة 
هبت فى دماغى فكرة 
قولت والنبى لانفذها فورا 
واهو فرصة اعرف كل ستات وبنات المنتدى بيقضوا يومهم ازاى 
طبعا الموضوع خاص بالسيدات 
ممنوع دخول الرجالة 
ولا اقولكم ممكن تتفرجوا 

*​ *كل واحدة تدخل وتكتب يومها بتقضيه ازاى 

  مع تخريط البصل





* *
ولا غسيل المواعين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وياسلام لو قالتلنا على نشاطها الدايم فى تنظيف البيت 





ولو شاطره حبتين تعالى قولنا هويتك ايه

ببتحبى التريكو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ولا مقضياها كوافير  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ولا كلام فى التليفون 




بطلعى غلك فى العيال والجيران يسمعوكى يالهوووووووووى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ولا ساكته ومقضياها سكوت فى سكوت





عايزين الحقيقه من غير زعل





* *اتكلمى برحتك من ساعه ما صحيتى من النوم  لحد ما تدخلى تفردى على السرير وتنامى **




**
والى هتخبى حاجه يا ولها منى





*​ *هطلع لها باليل وادخل لها فى احلامها*
*




يلا ورونا الفضايح *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ياصباح الفضايح
واللي جاي يقول للي رايح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بصي ياستي انا احكيلك يومي من طقطق لزلامو عليكم

انا بصحي عالساعه 5 المغرب كدا
طبعا العاتشي قبل مابغسل وشي
بروح افتش في المطبخ في فطار ايه
بضرب سندوشت اي حاجه
وبعدين اروح اغسل وشي 
وبعدين بفطر الموجود عادي
بعد مابفطر بفضل اتمطع شوية يمال وشوية شمين
وبعدين بروح اروق السرير اللي كنت مخموده عليه..
طبعا بكون جوعت مانا بزلت مجهود فزيع في ترويق السرير
باكل طبق رز طب محشي طبق مكرونة اي حاجه المهم يكون طبق يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



استني الساعه 8 اخواتي يجوا من الشغل
نحط العشا بالنسبالهم والغدا بالنسبالي
ناكل ,, اقوم اروق المطبخ "وحياة ربنا بتعب" : (
بعد كدا بروح اترمي شوية قدام التلفزيون 
بقعد مابين قناة شنبو وقناة كتوموتو علي قناة توك توك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لحد مالساعه تيجي 11 مثلا اكون جوعت اه وحياة ربنا
اروح بقا اقلب في الحلل واملا عزيزة 
عزيزة دي تبقا بطني علي رأي ناس هههههههههههههه

وبعد كدا بترمي قدام الكمبيوتر لحد الساعه 5 ونص الصبح
اصحي اخواتي يرحوا الشغل
بعد مابينزلوا برجع اترمي شوية تاني قدام الكمبيوتر لحد الساعه 7 الصبح
انأنأ اي حاجه وبعدين بروح اتقلب انام زي الخروف
وبصحي الساعه 5 المغرب وهالمو جرجر بقا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياصباح الفضايح
> واللي جاي يقول للي رايح
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
طبعا كل ده انا عارفاه بس بقيت المنتدى ماكنش يعرفوا 
بس بقولك ايه نسيتى تقولى الوقت بين كل اكله واكله يا روحى 
اقولكم انا كل خمس دقايق بتروح تاكل اى حاجة وتيجى 
المهم بقها يفضل شغل طول الليل والنهار 
انا خايفة مرة تجوع تاكل حد من اخواتها ههههههههه *
*بس يابت مقولتيش مبترغيش فى الفون 
مبتخرطيش بصل 
مبتسحيش هههههههههه *

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> طبعا كل ده انا عارفاه بس بقيت المنتدى ماكنش يعرفوا
> بس بقولك ايه نسيتى تقولى الوقت بين كل اكله واكله يا روحى
> اقولكم انا كل خمس دقايق بتروح تاكل اى حاجة وتيجى
> ...


اااه بامانه شكلك عملالي كمين عشان تفرجي المنتدي عليا
وانا بسذاجتي بحكيلك عاتشي:love34:

لا صدقني بيبقا وقت كبير اوووووووي بين كل اكله والتانيه
يجي ساااااااااااااعتين  بحالهم كدا ولا حاجه

وبعدين انتي بالذات متتكلميش عالاكل
اقولهم انك كنتي لسه بتاكلي سندوشت حلاوة طشحنية وعليها عسل اسود يامفتررررررية حرام عليكي بوقك هينمل من كتر التلزيق:new6:

لا بصي انا مش برغي في التليفون خالص
والدليل انك عمرك ماتصلتي بيا ولقيتي تليفوني ويتنيج:yaka:

اما بقا تخريط البصل واي حاجه ليها علاقه بالاكل
دي تخصص ماما  هي عليها تطبخ وانا عليا اكل وبس:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااه بامانه شكلك عملالي كمين عشان تفرجي المنتدي عليا
> وانا بسذاجتي بحكيلك عاتشي:love34:
> 
> لا صدقني بيبقا وقت كبير اوووووووي بين كل اكله والتانيه
> ...


*ايون عملالك كميم ههههههههههه 
ماهم عارفين يا بنتى مش محتاجين احكلهم حاجة 
خلاص اتفضحتى واللى كان كان 
ده انا برضوا اللى كنت باكل شندوشت حلاوة طحينية بالعسل 
ومعاهم كوباية شاى صح 
وكمان انتى الللى قولتيلى ازاى شاى جنب الحاجان الملزقة دى هتمرر طعم الشاى 
قوم انا ردت عليكى وقولتلك لا حلو حلو 
روحتى قولتيلى اه ما انتى دايسة فى كل حاجة هههههههههههه 
اى خدمة انا مكنتش ناوية احكى انتى الى خلتينى متلوميش الانفسك بقى 
النبى طنط دى غلبانة معاكى 
*​


----------



## nermo nano (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون عملالك كميم ههههههههههه
> ماهم عارفين يا بنتى مش محتاجين احكلهم حاجة
> خلاص اتفضحتى واللى كان كان
> ده انا برضوا اللى كنت باكل شندوشت حلاوة طحينية بالعسل
> ...


انتى جيتى تفضحيها فضحتى نفسك
وكمان انتى مش قولتى ازاى بتقضى يومك
ونفسى اعرف
ازاى عسل بحلاوة طحنية وكماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان معاهم كوباية شاى ازاى ازاى يعنى ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون عملالك كميم ههههههههههه
> ماهم عارفين يا بنتى مش محتاجين احكلهم حاجة
> خلاص اتفضحتى واللى كان كان
> ده انا برضوا اللى كنت باكل شندوشت حلاوة طحينية بالعسل
> ...


يخربيتش ذاكرتك يابت الماااااااااظ
  طب استني بقا اقوم اغسل بوئك من الحلاوة والعسل:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*


nermo nano قال:



انتى جيتى تفضحيها فضحتى نفسك
وكمان انتى مش قولتى ازاى بتقضى يومك
ونفسى اعرف
ازاى عسل بحلاوة طحنية وكماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان معاهم كوباية شاى ازاى ازاى يعنى ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا يا نيرمو انتى فهمتى غلط خالص 
دى هى اللى كلت سندوتش الحلاوة بالعسل 
اصلك يا عينى متعرفيش بتول بتاكل ايه معذورة 
هههههههههههههههه 
ده هى خافت بدل ما اسيحلها فى موضوع يوميات 
قامت جبتها فيا 
اعكسى كل الكلام اللى قولته وانتى تفهمى انه عليها هى هههههههه 
نورتى يا قمر 
روحى بقى اسالى بتول ازاى ازاى شاى مع حلاوة طحينية وعسل 
ولو عرفتى ابقى تعالى قوليلى ههههههههه 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخربيتش ذاكرتك يابت الماااااااااظ:new6:​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اهو يا بشرررررررررر ظهر الحق 
بتعترف اهى بطريق غير مباشر 
بس على فكرة انا مش مستغربة اوى انك بتاكلى شندوشت حلاوة طحينية بالعسل 
ومعاهم شاى اهو برضوا ارحم من الرنجة والسمك المشوى الساعة 4 الفجر 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> انتى جيتى تفضحيها فضحتى نفسك
> وكمان انتى مش قولتى ازاى بتقضى يومك
> ونفسى اعرف
> ازاى عسل بحلاوة طحنية وكماااااااااااااااااااااااااااان معاهم كوباية شاى ازاى ازاى يعنى ازاى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


معرفش يانرمو
رورو دي بتعمل حاجات غريبه اوي الصراحه
:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهو يا بشرررررررررر ظهر الحق
> بتعترف اهى بطريق غير مباشر
> بس على فكرة انا مش مستغربة اوى انك بتاكلى شندوشت حلاوة طحينية بالعسل
> ...












:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معرفش يانرمو
> رورو دي بتعمل حاجات غريبه اوي الصراحه
> :new6:​


*ده انا برضو 
هقوووووول ايه 
منه له *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده انا برضو
> هقوووووول ايه
> منه له *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :new6:​


*جدعة يا بيبى عارفة انك بتقولى الحق دايما ومش هتنكرى وهتعترفى قدام الكل ههههههه 
*




*ايه البق ده كله صحيح 
مش انا دى يابت انا بقى مسمسم *​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جدعة يا بيبى عارفة انك بتقولى الحق دايما ومش هتنكرى وهتعترفى قدام الكل ههههههه
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ايه اللي بتعمليه دا يارورو:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه اللي بتعمليه دا يارورو:new6:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
لا متخديش فى بالك 
انا بديكى بوسه وبسحبها تانى تقريبا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لا متخديش فى بالك
> انا بديكى بوسه وبسحبها تانى تقريبا
> *​


----------



## روزا فكري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

احم احم انا جيت اهون

بصي ياستي انا هاحكيلك اليوم بتفاصيله تفصوله تفصوله

انا بصحي الساعه 1 الضهر علي صوت المنبه بتاع جوزي
لازم بقي اصحي البسه واهندسه واعمله سندوتشات يفطر
جبنه في الفطار وحلاوه في الصيام 
ينزل وانا جري عالسرير اكمل نوم قبل مايطير
اصحي الساعه 4 او5
افطر بقي واشرب شاي والذي منه
واقعد عالكمبيوتر شويه
وممكن ارغي مع البت لولو شويه او جوجو شويتين او بلبل تلات شويات
لغايه ماتيجي الساعه 6 وما ادراكي الساعه 6
ده معاد النزول عند حماتي يوماتي ليلاتي ههههههههه
بقعد معاها ساعتين تلاته كده واطلع بقي اشوف مواعيني 
غسيلي مكوتي واخلص واقعد عالكمبيوتر لغايه اما يجي جوزي
الساعه 2 بليل بس بنتعشي ونتفرج عالتليفزيون وننام
بتبقي الساعه بقت 5 وبس وهلما جر

يااااااااه انا رغيت كتير بس موضوعك جميل يارورو استني هاطلع اقيمه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

> جبنه في الفطار وحلاوه في الصيام


بموت في النظام:new6:




> وممكن ارغي مع البت لولو شويه او جوجو شويتين او بلبل تلات شويات


اخدتي بالك يارورو قالت ايه
قالت بترغي مع لولو شوية
ومع ريا وسكينة التانيين شويات
يعني اهو طلعت مابحبش رغي الفون زي ماقولتلك:new6:




> يااااااااه انا رغيت كتير بس موضوعك جميل يارورو استني هاطلع اقيمه


طيب ماكنتي قيمتيها  بالمره قبل ماتنزلي
هتفضلي طالعه نازلة كدا تخسي ياامي:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> احم احم انا جيت اهون
> 
> بصي ياستي انا هاحكيلك اليوم بتفاصيله تفصوله تفصوله
> 
> ...


*نورتى يا وزه والمصحف 

تلبسى جوزك وهندميه وتهندسيه لاانتى كدا مدلعاه اوووووووى 
ابقى تعالى خدى درس عندى كدا هيتمرع يا خايبة هههههههه 
ايون اهم حاجة الرغى ده اموت انا فى الفون ورغى الفون حتى اسالى بتول كدا 
بس قوليلى هو انتى عاملة معاد ثابت لحماتك 
اشمعزا يعنى 6 ليه ميكونش 7 ولا متنزليش خالص 
انا عارفه الحموات وشغل الحموات 
اقولك حاجة بس فى سرك 
نفضى انزلى يوم اه ويوم لا خليكى ناصحة هههههه 
ربنا يخليلك جوزك يا حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك 
وانتى مرغتيش كتير ولا حاجة انتى نورتى الموضوع 
وميرسى مقدما على التقييم 
نردهولك فى المواضيع ان شاء الله :flowers:


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بموت في النظام:new6:
> 
> 
> اخدتي بالك يارورو قالت ايه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
على يدى 
اللى عمرك ما فتحتى نفسى وكلمتك ورديتى من اول مرة 
لازم تنشفى ريقى معاكى على ما تردى 
يبقى اكيد ما بتحبيش رغى الفون 
بس بتيحى رغى الميل هههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			تلبسى جوزك وهندميه وتهندسيه لاانتى كدا مدلعاه اوووووووى 
ابقى تعالى خدى درس عندى كدا هيتمرع يا خايبة هههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة يارورو نصحيها وودكيها بالزمة البت الخايبه دي
غُلبت معاها انصحها واقولها كدا هيتمرع 
كدا هيتغرغر كدا هيفتكر نفسه سي السيد وانتي امينه
مفيش فايدة ولا كأني بهاتي معاها*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على يدى
> اللى عمرك ما فتحتى نفسى وكلمتك ورديتى من اول مرة
> لازم تنشفى ريقى معاكى على ما تردى
> ...


يابنتي انتي اصلا اما بتتصلي 
بقعد افكر ساعه ياتري ارد ولا بلاش
بس في الاخر بقول خلاص هارد وامري لله:new6:

ايون انا بحب رغي الميل
حتي تلاقي صوابعي طولت من كتر الكتابه
صوباعي بقا شبه البقسماطة بس من غير سمسمم:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ايوة يارورو نصحيها وودكيها بالزمة البت الخايبه دي
> غُلبت معاها انصحها واقولها كدا هيتمرع
> كدا هيتغرغر كدا هيفتكر نفسه سي السيد وانتي امينه
> مفيش فايدة ولا كأني بهاتي معاها*


*هههههههههههههههه 
ايون غلبانة وزه دى 
الرجاله مش عاوزة الدلع ده يا بنتى 
ااسمعى كلامى انا *
*قال وعلى راى المثل 
ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على ما تعوديه *​


----------



## روزا فكري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نورتى يا وزه والمصحف
> 
> تلبسى جوزك وهندميه وتهندسيه لاانتى كدا مدلعاه اوووووووى
> ابقى تعالى خدى درس عندى كدا هيتمرع يا خايبة هههههههه
> ...


عارفه يارورو لما تكوني عودتي حد علي حاجه صعب اوي انك تعرفي تغيري ده
هو ده بقي اللي انا عملته مع جوزي ومع حماتي
وصعب اوي اعرف اغير اللي اتعوده عليه 
علي رأي عادل امام متعوده دايما ههههههههههه دي حماتي مش انا علي فكره هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي انتي اصلا اما بتتصلي
> بقعد افكر ساعه ياتري ارد ولا بلاش
> بس في الاخر بقول خلاص هارد وامري لله:new6:
> 
> ...


*طب انا غلطانة انى بعبرك اصلا




ههههههههههههههههههه 
طب الاقيش عندك بقسماط سن 
اصلى دايخة عليه ومش لاقياه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ايون غلبانة وزه دى
> الرجاله مش عاوزة الدلع ده يا بنتى
> ااسمعى كلامى انا *
> ...







وقال علي رأي المثل برضو
اللي يدلع جوزو بكرا ياخد علي بوزو :new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> عارفه يارورو لما تكوني عودتي حد علي حاجه صعب اوي انك تعرفي تغيري ده
> هو ده بقي اللي انا عملته مع جوزي ومع حماتي
> وصعب اوي اعرف اغير اللي اتعوده عليه
> علي رأي عادل امام متعوده دايما ههههههههههه دي حماتي مش انا علي فكره هههههههههه


*ايون يا اوختشى عارفه عارفه *
*النبى كنت زيك قبل ما اعزل من البيت الى فيه حماتى *
*عقبالك ما تعزلى زيى او حماتك هى اللى تعزل هههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وقال علي رأي المثل برضو
> اللي يدلع جوزو بكرا ياخد علي بوزو :new6:​


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب انا غلطانة انى بعبرك اصلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لا يااوحي بجد دا تليفوني بينور اماا بتتصلي اه وحياة ربنا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ايه بقسماط سن دا:thnk0001:
وياتري عايزاه من سن كام لكام



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يااوحي بجد دا تليفوني بينور اماا بتتصلي اه وحياة ربنا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميغسى يا بيبى 
عاوزاه سن يوم ان شاء الله 
اصلى هعمل دايت 
بفكر ابقى راقصة باليه يابت ايه رايك 



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميغسى يا بيبى
> عاوزاه سن يوم ان شاء الله
> اصلى هعمل دايت
> بفكر ابقى راقصة باليه يابت ايه رايك
> ...


سن اشالله يوم
ودايت
وراقصه باليه




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سن اشالله يوم
> ودايت
> وراقصه باليه
> 
> ...


*ايه يابت اول مرة تشوفى حد بيعمل دايت 
وعاوز يبقى راقصة بايله 
ده انا فيا كل مواصفاتها حتى ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يابت اول مرة تشوفى حد بيعمل دايت
> وعاوز يبقى راقصة بايله
> ده انا فيا كل مواصفاتها حتى ههههههههه
> *​






هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل رورو 
وبتول عامله شغل جامد فى التوبيك 
لو قولتلك يومى كامل مش هنخلص التوبيك 
لكن بأختصار 
يومنا ما بين غسيل وتسيق ومكوه وترويق 
وطبيخ طبعا وتصحى للمدرسه والشغل 
والنت شويه ومذاكره مع الولاد 
وبعد كده تعشى وتنيمى 
دا احنا بنتعب تعب يا رورو ايه ده حمل جبال


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههه بتفطري الساعة5 الظهر يا بتول يا مفترية
و اول ما تصحي م النوم ع اريق كدة تقومي ضاربة شندوشت حلاوة بالعسل و معاهم كوباية شاي كمان
دة ايه الهنا دة
موضوع جميل يا رووووو
انتظريني لي عودة ....


----------



## mary naeem (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بصي يا ستي*
*بصحى الساعة 6 مع ابني الكبير لغاية ما يتنزل الجامعة*
*وبعد كدا بصحي الصغير وينزل مع ابوة على الساعة 8*
*
*
*وبعد كدا احاول اللم الشقة على اد مقدر وانزل على 9 اروح الشغل *
*لغاية الساعة 3 او 4 ارجع البيت اغدي اللي رحع*
*وافتح المنتدى*
*وادي قاعدة*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع جميل رورو
> وبتول عامله شغل جامد فى التوبيك
> لو قولتلك يومى كامل مش هنخلص التوبيك
> لكن بأختصار
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه بتول دى مشكلة 
شوفتى يومها كله اكل هههه 
ايون احنا بنتعب تعب بس مين يقدر 
ربنا يقويكى يا حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه بتفطري الساعة5 الظهر يا بتول يا مفترية
> و اول ما تصحي م النوم ع اريق كدة تقومي ضاربة شندوشت حلاوة بالعسل و معاهم كوباية شاي كمان
> دة ايه الهنا دة
> موضوع جميل يا رووووو
> انتظريني لي عودة ....


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
بتول دى دايسة فى اى حاجة متستغربيش 
منتظرة عودتك يا ميرا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بصي يا ستي*
> *بصحى الساعة 6 مع ابني الكبير لغاية ما يتنزل الجامعة*
> *وبعد كدا بصحي الصغير وينزل مع ابوة على الساعة 8*
> ...


* بسم الصليب ابنك فى الجامعة 
ربنا يخليهولك انا بحسبك مش متجوزة اصلا ههههههه *
*ايون اهم حاجة المنتدى ده 
بلا شقة بلا شغل بلا كلام فاضى ههههههههههه 
نورتى يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه *
> *بتول دى دايسة فى اى حاجة متستغربيش *
> *منتظرة عودتك يا ميرا *


 يبقى هتنتظري كتيررررر هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يبقى هتنتظري كتيررررر هههههههه



*ايه يابت الغلاسة دى 
انطقى لغزك يلا :smil15:
مستنية يومك بين تقطيع البصل وغسيل المواعين هههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يابت الغلاسة دى *
> *انطقى لغزك يلا :smil15:*
> *مستنية يومك بين تقطيع البصل وغسيل المواعين هههههههه *


 طول عمري غلسة يابنتي مش جديد عليا ههههههههه
غسيل مواعين موجود
تقطيع بصل نووووو ههههههه
يومي ينحصر بين النت و النت و بين كل نت و نت فيه نت :t39: ههههههههه
what about your day ?


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طول عمري غلسة يابنتي مش جديد عليا ههههههههه
> غسيل مواعين موجود
> تقطيع بصل نووووو ههههههه
> يومي ينحصر بين النت و النت و بين كل نت و نت فيه نت :t39: ههههههههه
> what about your day ?


*نت ونت ونت 
انتى بان عليكى خايبة يابت ههههههههههه 
انا بقى مش هقولك يومى غلاسة بقى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*


----------



## انت شبعي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نت ونت ونت *
> *انتى بان عليكى خايبة يابت ههههههههههه *
> *انا بقى مش هقولك يومى غلاسة بقى :smil15::smil15::smil15:*


 هههههههههه شوفتي يا اوختشي بتعب ازاي
مش هتقوليلي يومك ؟
خلاص هعرفه من بتول هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه شوفتي يا اوختشي بتعب ازاي
> مش هتقوليلي يومك ؟
> خلاص هعرفه من بتول هههههههه



*ايون ياوختشى شوفت بتتعبى اوى 
هههههههههه بتول متعرفش يومى اصلا هههههه
ﻻ هبقى احكى على يومى فى اﻻخر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*أنا يومى يبدأ الساعة 4:30 الصبح 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بأصلى الفجر حاضر أصل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد أول لما بأقوم بأشرب كوبايتين ماية و أطلع العيش من الفريزر عشان أعمل ساندويتش للولة 

و أفطر و أقعد عل المنتدى

و بعدين أصحيه و أنزله للمدرسة فى حدود 7:15 كدة 
و أرجع تانى عل البيت فى حدود 8 الى 8:20 كدة على حسب إذا إشتريت حاجة و أنا راجعة

أبدأ عمل الأكل

و أسيبه على النار و أقوم أنشر الغسيل فى الوقت دا و بعدين أرجع أطفى النار

أنزل تانى أروح شغلى فى حدود الساعة 9:30 أو 10:00

لغاية 1:30 

أرجع آخد الولة من المدرسة 

بأوصل البيت 3:00

بأسخن الغداء و نتغدى عل الساعة 3:30 أو 4:00 بالكتير

أسيبه يعمل الواجب أكون أنا غسلت المواعين 

أستريح شوية و أفتح المنتدى و بأذاكرله فى نفس الوقت و أعشيه

على الساعة 9 بالكتير أكون بأحميه و أنيمه 

و بعديها أحط غسيل فى الغسالة 

و أنام فى حدود 9:30 بالكتير 

أو إذا فجرت ممكن توصل 11

التنضيف بأة بيبقى مرة فى الاسبوع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا يومى يبدأ الساعة 4:30 الصبح
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 *هههههههههههههههههه *
* اهم حاجة كوبايتين المياه يا ايرو *
* بس شغل ايه ده يا ايرو اللى من 10 لــ 1.30 *
* ده دلع مش شغل يا اوختشى هههههههه *
* والنبى انتى روقان يا ايرينى يتنامى الساعة 9 *
* ده انا بكون يادوب لسة صاحية من كام ساعة وبتاوب هههههههه *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه *
> * اهم حاجة كوبايتين المياه يا ايرو *
> * بس شغل ايه ده يا ايرو اللى من 10 لــ 1.30 *
> * ده دلع مش شغل يا اوختشى هههههههه *
> ...



*هو فعلا نسبيا يعتبر دلع
بس كله بتمنه 
يعنى أنا الل إتفقت مع صاحب المكتب على : نص وقت 
عشان الولة 
هذه هى المرأة العاملة 
:new6:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو فعلا نسبيا يعتبر دلع
> بس كله بتمنه
> يعنى أنا الل إتفقت مع صاحب المكتب على : نص وقت
> عشان الولة
> ...


*ايووووووون انها المرأة العاملة 
بس احلى مرأة 
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ياخراااااشى ياعطيات :smile01
بصى ياستى انا بصحى من النوم اغسل وشى واقرا الانجيل وافطر واقوم البس عشان الكلية
بس بقعد اسمم فى شعرى قولى خمناشر دقيقة كدة :smile01
المهم بروح الكلية اقعد قولى ساعتين ^_^ واروح
ارجع وافتح باب الشقة القى صوت ماما بيرن انتى جيتى ؟
بقولها لا الهواء رمانى :smile01
المهم القيها بدات وقالت الله يخربيت دا يوم انا اللى بكنس وانضف حرام عليكى غيرى هدومك وتعالى ساعدينى
اغير هدومى واجى اساعدها 
ازاى بقى ؟
بحط البطاطس فى الزيت تتحمر
وساعات بتتحرق :smile01
وممكن اناولها حاجة من التلاجة ودا اخرى واكتر من كدة عذااااااااااب 
المهم بيجى بليل اروح انا واخويا قاعدين شوية على التى فى لغاية ماهى تيجى تاخد مننا الريموت 
اقوم انا جارية وواخدة مفاتيح العربية بتعات الاخ الكبير ليا :smile01
واخدها جرى ع السلم عشان مش يلحقنى وارجع ع الساعة 7 ونصف بليل او 8 كدة :ura1:
وبعديها اتعشى واقوم اتخمد عشان اعمل نفسى المسلسل دا تانى يوووووم
واللى اللقاء فى حلقة جديدة من برنامج يوميات ونيس :t4:
​


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه متابع من بعيد لبعيد​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2013)

يومى مشابه جدا ليوم ارينى
 هبقى احكى  لكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ياخراااااشى ياعطيات :smile01
> بصى ياستى انا بصحى من النوم اغسل وشى واقرا الانجيل وافطر واقوم البس عشان الكلية
> بس بقعد اسمم فى شعرى قولى خمناشر دقيقة كدة :smile01
> المهم بروح الكلية اقعد قولى ساعتين ^_^ واروح
> ...


*الا مين عطيات دى يابت :act23:

خايبة هقول ايه غير خايبة قال تحط البطاطس فى الزيت وكمان بتتحرق 
وجاية على نفسك ليه يابت ما تخلى ماما تاكلك فى بقك احسن 
بنات اخر زمن صحيح 
يابنتى وانت بدرس كنت برجع هلكانة ادخل انام على طوووووووووول هههههههه *
*ميتخرتيش بصل يا بت صحيح وتقعدى تعيطى *
*نورتى يا لماضة *​ 


max mike قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه متابع من بعيد لبعيد​*


*منور يا مايكل *​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يومى مشابه جدا ليوم ارينى
> هبقى احكى  لكم


*منتظراكى يا حبوووووووو بفارغ الصبر *


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يا اوختشى عارفه عارفه *
> *النبى كنت زيك قبل ما اعزل من البيت الى فيه حماتى *
> *عقبالك ما تعزلى زيى او حماتك هى اللى تعزل هههههه *​



يسمع من بقك ربنا يارورو
هي بامانه ست طيبه جدا وبتحبني
بس انا بقي مع المثل اللي بيقولك ابعد حبه تزيد محبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> يسمع من بقك ربنا يارورو
> هي بامانه ست طيبه جدا وبتحبني
> بس انا بقي مع المثل اللي بيقولك ابعد حبه تزيد محبه


*هههههههههه امين يارب 
ربنا يبعد عنكم الشر ويحببكم فى بعض اكتر واكتر *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا مين عطيات دى يابت :act23:
> 
> خايبة هقول ايه غير خايبة قال تحط البطاطس فى الزيت وكمان بتتحرق
> وجاية على نفسك ليه يابت ما تخلى ماما تاكلك فى بقك احسن
> ...










يعنى اية بنات اخر زمان ؟!
يعنى بتشتمينى :w00t:
عليا الطلاق استقيل من المنتدى دا :new6:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> يعنى اية بنات اخر زمان ؟!
> يعنى بتشتمينى :w00t:
> عليا الطلاق استقيل من المنتدى دا :new6:
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا كلمتك يابت انتى 
استقيلى واهو تريحينا :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كلمتك يابت انتى
> استقيلى واهو تريحينا :t30::t30::t30:*​






​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

كله كوم وساعة لما قالتلك  بس بقا يا بت يخرب

عقلك هاتخليني اشرق وانا بقزقز

المرجع\يوميات رورو وبتول

عشتو في كنف يسوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> ​





​ 


مينا اميل كامل قال:


> كله كوم وساعة لما قالتلك  بس بقا يا بت يخرب
> 
> عقلك هاتخليني اشرق وانا بقزقز
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
انت متابع اهو يا مينا 
اسكت مش اتبصلنا فى اليوميات دى 
ومبقاش عندنا يوميات ههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بصى يا ستى ..
بصحا الساعة 5 وربع وبتفرق معايا اوى الربع ده 
بعمل ساندوتشات ليوسف وناردين  وبعدين اصحيهم  بينزلوا 6 تقريبا اقف فى البلكونه لحد ما يركبوا البااص ..
ادخل بعد كده بكون دايخة ومش قادرة اقف بشكر ربنا انى مطرتش من البلكونه هههههه
انام شوية  مع انى كنت متعودة منمش لكن .. دوام الحال من المحال 
اايه دنيا  .. شويه وبصحا لو الاحد او الاثنين او الجمعة بنزل الكنيسة غير كده ممكن  بفتح الجهاز ادخل المنتدى  او اقرا شوية ومع شوية فيروزات  على شوية ترانيم وبعدين بشغل التى فى متابعة كام برنامج كده على مى سات واغابى
وبعدين ممكن انزل اروح السوق لو عاوزة او ابتدى افكر اعمل ايه غدا
واحيانا كده بتحصل مفاجآت بتغير مصار اليوم كله
 ولادى بيجوا 3 بيتغدوا وبيدخلوا ويدلعوا بينامو 4 يصحوا 6 ومن 6 بددخل اوضة الصراع 
هههه قصدى المذاكرة مبخرجش منها غير بعد 9 ونص  او 10 حسب التساهيل بقا
لو كان فيا روح بدخلكم هنا شوية اسلم وامسى وامشى  لما بكون خلصانة بقوم اشوف البيت وكده وانااام سطيحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> بصى يا ستى ..
> بصحا الساعة 5 وربع وبتفرق معايا اوى الربع ده
> بعمل ساندوتشات ليوسف وناردين  وبعدين اصحيهم  بينزلوا 6 تقريبا اقف فى البلكونه لحد ما يركبوا البااص ..
> ادخل بعد كده بكون دايخة ومش قادرة اقف بشكر ربنا انى مطرتش من البلكونه هههههه
> ...


*يا عينى على الناس النشيطة اللى بتصحى بدرى وتنام بدرى 
ما تبهتى عليا شوية نشاط يا نيفو ينوبك ثواب فيا 
وفيروز بقى مع نسكافيه ومزاج عالى ههههههه 
اى خدمة انا عارفه انك بتشربى نسكافيه مع صوت فيروز 
بتتعبى يا نيفو يا حبيبتى مع الولاد ربنا يعينك هههههه 
بس يومك جميل يا نيفو انا مش بحسد انا بقر بس :yaka:
ادى البخور اهى يا ستى اى خدمة 
*


----------



## soul & life (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه اه تصدقى يا بت يا رورو دا انا نسيت النسكافية اخس عليا ازاى انسى النسكافية دى فيروز كده تزعل منى هههه
ونسيت البيتت وتنضيف السجاد وتنشير الغسيل وتنضيف البيت واوضة الصراع بعد الحروب اللى كانت بدور فيها بليل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

يومى يا ستى بيبدا الساعه 4 و نص
ساعتى البيولجيه بتصحينى لوحدى--
 افضل اتقلب و اقعد مستنيا الساعه تضرب  الساعه خمسه---
 بقيت مئخرا احس ان ربنا  بيصحينى مخصوص علشان اصلى-- بس كثير شوشو بيكسلنى و بفضل مقرفصه فى السرير لحد ما المنبه يرن---
  المنبه يرن خمسه اقوم جرى اطلع العيش من الفريزر و اعمل مواعين و انشر غسيل و اشيل الى منشور و احط غسيل تانى يتنشر--
 و اعمل رز او مكرونه  و سلاطه على حسب الطبخ الى طبخاه بليل--- 
 المهم اروح اصحى الولاد-- و ارجع احضر السندوتشان--
 و ابداء الصراع-- رايحا جايه قوم  ياله قوم البسوا اعملوا الشراب وشكم  مين مغسلش سنانه--
 طبعا يقولوا غسلوا اروح اجس الفرش  اعرف انهم مغسلوش-- اروح مودياهم تانى هههههههه
 و بعدين يجولى بالدور يشممونى سنانهم--
 المهم اخلص  و اروح البس جرى تبقى الساعه 6:30
لازم ابقى فى العربيه بسخن-- و اتحرك اروح على جران ليا  بعد كام شارع اخد الولاد معايا و اروح اوصلهم المدرسه-- المسافه بتاخد 30 دقيقه لو الشارع رايق على سرعه 120
 و ارجع الف و اروح شغلى ببقى 7:45 تقريبا فى الشغل--
 افضل لحد 4:30 خمسه كدا-- اخد بعضى و ارجع--
 اشوف مين اكل و مين مكلش--
 اعمل مواعين-- نبداء واجبات و مزاكره-- و انا ببقى بطبق الغسيل و برتب --
 اوقات فى تمارين بعد الضهر سباحه او كوره بتبقى من 8 لحد 10
 او من 6 لحد 8
 و يستحموا و يتعشوا و يناموا و اعمل الحمام و اعمل مواعين و اعمل طبيخ لتانى يوم - و ارتب و اوضب اوقات انظف و اروق - بتبقى خلاص  الوقت اتئخر-- 
اقوم استحمى و ازحف للسرير الحق اوصل له قبل ما  انام قبل  ما اوصل-- اوقات  كنت اوصل بس لسرير الولاد و احدف نفسى بالعرض و ملحقش الف  انام عدل و تفضل رجلى مدلدله بره هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بنام و انا بطبق الغسيل---
 المهم بئا كل يوم يلقونى نايمه فى حتى ههههههههههههههههه
طبعا يسيبونى و انا بقلق طبيعى اقوم رايحا للسرير--
كتير منامش غير لما اقعد اقراء فى الانجيل-- بس بتجيلى فطرات تانيا بردوا و القينى نمت منغير ما اقراء- شوشو  بيقدر عليا -
المهم بئا ده اليوم  بتاعى-- طبعا بتحصل حجات تانيا واختلافات-- يعنى ايام انا بجيب الولاد من المدرسه و يدوب اوصل و اعمل غداء و نزاكر ساعه و نص و انزل التمرين و ارجع --
و فى الويك إند مفيش راحه بردوا -- من الكورال على مدارس الاحد على الكشافه و جرى على تمرين السباحه و جرى اروح لماما و بابا اسلم و لو فيه وقت على اخويا و ارجع تمرين بليل و بعدين ارجع البيت طبعا بردوا مش شايفه قدامى--
 بتابع معاكم منين ؟ بتابع من الموبايل اكثر الوقت او من على الجهاز فى الشغل-- 
بث كدا---


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه اه تصدقى يا بت يا رورو دا انا نسيت النسكافية اخس عليا ازاى انسى النسكافية دى فيروز كده تزعل منى هههه
> ونسيت البيتت وتنضيف السجاد وتنشير الغسيل وتنضيف البيت واوضة الصراع بعد الحروب اللى كانت بدور فيها بليل



*ايون انا عارفة يا نيفو فيروز لازم معاها نسكافيه 
ههههههههههههههه*
*يا ضنايا يا بنتى كل ده والا اوضة الحروب 
حاسة ان كل حاجة بتبقى فى ناحية البت مذاكرتش تضربيها بالمخدة 
الواد محفظش تضربيه بالمرتبة هههههههههههه *


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يومى يا ستى بيبدا الساعه 4 و نص
> ساعتى البيولجيه بتصحينى لوحدى--
> افضل اتقلب و اقعد مستنيا الساعه تضرب  الساعه خمسه---
> بقيت مئخرا احس ان ربنا  بيصحينى مخصوص علشان اصلى-- بس كثير شوشو بيكسلنى و بفضل مقرفصه فى السرير لحد ما المنبه يرن---
> ...


*يا ضنايا يا حبو دى انتى متشحتفة يا بنتى هههههههههه 
بس يومك مليان اوى يا حبو ده كويس انك بتنامى بالعرض على السرير 
ومبتناميش وانتى واقفة زى الحصنة هههههههههه 
الا قوليلى يا حبو مجبتيش سيرة الطوفان خالص فى الموضوع هههههه 
ولا ده خوف مش بتعمليله حاجة خالص طول اليوم هههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

لا ما أنا بطبخ للطوفان و بغسل له و أطبق له و أخيط له و أكوى له و لؤ السباكه بأظت بصلح له و لو الكهربه فيها شيء بظبت له و لو سلك الشباك بأظ بصلح له و لو انخلع من مجراه بصلح له و بالمره أعلم عجل للولاد جنزير بأظ أصلح.   
حضرتك و مش عاجب حضرتك و مفيش. غير طوفان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مسحت الكلام. متكرر


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا ما أنا بطبخ للطوفان و بغسل له و أطبق له و أخيط له و أكوى له و لؤ السباكه بأظت بصلح له و لو الكهربه فيها شيء بظبت له و لو سلك الشباك بأظ بصلح له و لو انخلع من مجراه بصلح له و بالمره أعلم عجل للولاد جنزير بأظ أصلح.
> حضرتك و مش عاجب حضرتك و مفيش. غير طوفان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياااااااه يا حبو كل ده كنتى ناسياه اخص عليكى اخص 
حد ينسى الطوفان بردوا 
يعنى انتى بعد الضهر بتشتغلى سباك وكهربائى 
هههههههههههههه بقولك ايه يا حبو مفيش حل غير الكياس الى اتفقنا عليها 
يلا على بركة الله نفذى هههههههه 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

سباك و كهرباءئ و عجلاتى و رجل أىتى و مترجم و زبال و شيال و نجار وحياتك 
سبع صنائع و البخت ضائع ههههههههههههههههههههه 
و أنا متعودتش اكسر لك كلام يبقى على البركه نملاء الأكياس بدل ما هئ فأضيا كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
إستعنى بالشقى على الله و نوينا نضيف شغله الجزار على اللسته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سباك و كهرباءئ و عجلاتى و رجل أىتى و مترجم و زبال و شيال و نجار وحياتك
> سبع صنائع و البخت ضائع ههههههههههههههههههههه
> و أنا متعودتش اكسر لك كلام يبقى على البركه نملاء الأكياس بدل ما هئ فأضيا كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> إستعنى بالشقى على الله و نوينا نضيف شغله الجزار على اللسته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههه طب يا حبو عندى حنفية المطبخ 
بتخر ما تعملهالى ينوبك فيا ثواب يا اوختشى 
جزار يا ساتر استر يارب 
يا بيبنتى ده انتى لو كح فى وشك هايطيرك 
ربى عيالك وشوفيلك حتة استخبى فيها ههههههههه *


----------

